# Do you remember your childhood address and phone number?



## Ronni (Aug 27, 2020)

When I was little we lived in two houses till I moved out. We moved when I was 13. This was back in Australia. 

I remember the addresses and phone numbers of both of them!!

150 Grosvenor road
North Perth 
Phone: BW-2205

And the 2nd
23 Marradong Street
Mt Lawley 
Phone: 24-18-16

There were neither zip codes nor phone number prefixes back then. On the other hand I can’t even remember the address and phone number of the house 10 years ago!! 

How about you?


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes. But choose not to share here. But I do often use the last four digits of my childhood phone as a pin.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes.  Since I am back here, I have the same address & phone #.  Maybe I didn't have a life in-between.  Pretty sure I did, but................


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes I remember all my childhood home addresses. Even the phone numbers which were easy to remember being 5 digits only; we had party lines then.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2020)

*Not the phone numbers, but I can recall the addresses (there were two residences before I moved out). I even remember the zones, which were used before zip codes.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 27, 2020)

*Do you remember your childhood address and phone number?

Yes*


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 27, 2020)

The address, yes, phone, no.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes I remember all my addresses..there was a lot including 2 foster homes . I remember our  4 digit phone number from when I was a child, it was a party line


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2020)

yes


----------



## StarSong (Aug 27, 2020)

Of course.  They were tattooed into my brain as indelibly as 1 + 1 = 2.


----------



## oldman (Aug 27, 2020)

Our first phone number only had six numbers, but I remember them. I have been amazed at how many different numbers the brain can remember.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes,I remember my childhood address because I live 2 blocks away but don't remember the phone#


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 27, 2020)

I remember some of my friends phone numbers too. Of course now I don't have many current phone numbers memorized.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 27, 2020)

Not hard for me. I live in the same home that I was born in, back in 1933.  I think I can remember the phone number (although it was changed years ago) and I do remember my my girlfriend's (now wife) number and address from 1953.  

Not much has changed over my lifetime.  Same residence, same wife !


----------



## Keesha (Aug 27, 2020)

Absolutely.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes. The house was at 306 S Roosevelt. The phone number is still the same. Folks still have it 49 yrs later. Once in a while I drive by the old house just to reminisce.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes, and I sometimes pull up and look at the house on line to see how it has changed, and if it is for sale again.  Lots of memories live there.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 27, 2020)

I remember the houses I grew up in...in Denver.  I still occasionally look them up on Google Maps, and they are still there, and in pretty good shape.  Seeing pictures of those places brings back some nice memories.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 27, 2020)

I remember my phone number started with Hubbard and then was changed to Diamond with the numbers following. It was a party line with 4 families,then 2. It was so nice when we finally got our own private line. 
My house and my Grandmas house both burned down. 
When I think of all the work my family put into keeping those homes beautiful,it saddens me.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 27, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Yes. But choose not to share here. But I do often use the last four digits of my childhood phone as a pin.


I also remember childhood addresses and use them as PIN #'s.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

I remember several old addresses of mine,    but not so much  the phone numbers back in time.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 27, 2020)

I remember old phone numbers, but all today's are in my contacts and I only know mine..


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2020)

741-1272 is the phone number minus the area code and I do remember the address too but will not post it on here for privacy reasons


----------



## Autumn (Aug 27, 2020)

I often use my childhood phone number as part of a password...and I use the street I grew up on as one of my security questions.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 27, 2020)

It is the same telephone number and address 68 years later.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 28, 2020)

Address, yes.  Phone number, no.   I can remember some of my previous numbers.  My current number has 6 digits and each pair of digits add up to the same number!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2020)

We didn't have a phone - there were no lines in the area.  Mom lived in the same house for 60 years and had four different addresses for that house over the years.  The last one was after I left home.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 28, 2020)

And the phone did not have a dial, you picked it up and told the operator the number that you wanted.  My big sister's first job after high school was a telephone operator.

Cell phones were science fiction back then.

I can remember my grandmothers number from 80 years ago, but not my own from 5 years ago.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 28, 2020)

I use my oldest address for some passwords I need to remember. I use my 6th grade girl friends last name for my bank card. So when I am asked the pin number I have to look at the key pad because I go by the spelling.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 28, 2020)

Yup, I remember my original hometown address, and next address, before there were zipcodes.
I didn't pay much attention to phones til I was around halfway through elementary school, but I remember the number we had then.  Childhood, teenage years, and adult years, I've never been a "phone chatter"-  phone conversations have always been like "Can you come over?"  "Yes!"  "OK, see ya."


----------



## Tommy (Aug 29, 2020)

I keep a list of everywhere I've lived since birth.  There are 34 entries which include college (7 addresses) and military (3 addresses).  One address and phone number from my grade school years is indelibly etched on my mind.  The rest would be lost were it not for the list.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Address, yes.  Phone number, no.   I can remember some of my previous numbers.  My current number has 6 digits and each pair of digits add up to the same number!


6 digits ?...Our  landline has 9 .... ...when I was a kid we had just 4 numbers...


----------



## asp3 (Aug 29, 2020)

Some I do and some I don't.  The first house I remember the address of was the one I lived in from about the time I was an almost 5 year old.  I don't remember any of the addresses before that but remember going with my parents when they were looking for the house and the terrible rain storm that was happening at the time.  I also remember a lot about that house and I think it was a favorite of mine.  It had a big avocado tree in the back yard that my friends climbed in and played on.  It also had a swingset in another section of the back yard and a big pine tree with a tire swing back there as well.  There was a bed of roses back there and I remember the neighbors had a persimmon tree that I could see over the fence.

I lived in at least three different places before that house and five more additional locations before I turned 18.  I remember some of the five places addresses but don't recall even the street of one of them.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 29, 2020)

yes not sharing here its the type of personal info the evil hackers would love to have. I don't want to make their jobs too easy.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 29, 2020)

Yup, when I  was about 9-10, my phone number was 4321 I think it was a party line, or the phone number before. I can remember when they added a "7", so it was 74321. My God, how was anybody supposed to remember all those numbers. I can remember people saying thing were getting out of hand with the phone company. I remember when people tried to make names out of their phone number. 5646= "John". I don't think they had letters associated with telephone numbers in Europe?????

BTW I remember living at 424 Pleasant Street. You had to live 1 mile from the school to ride the school bus. If I lived at 426 Pleasant Street, I could have rode the bus. But what got me was all the kids , who could ride the bus, waited for it in front of my house.  I had to walk through them to go to school .GRRRR.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes, I've lived in 2 family homes.  I remember both of the addresses and ph numbers.  My sister and I had a pink princess ph we shared.  My brother always had his own ph, and of course our home phone.

I work for the treasury dept, and everyone is a number in most depts.  So, I just  remember those things...ph #s, addresses, license plates!  lol


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 14, 2020)

My childhood address, but not the phone #.   I am bad with all phone #s.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

I remember the phone number.  You had to give it to the operator.  That's how old I am.

And the city was divided into north and south.

The number was South 1725.

I can't remember my old cell phone numbers however.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 14, 2020)

I told the cop, when he asked me where i live:  'I  know how to get there, but i can't say the address right now.'


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

Manatee said:


> And the phone did not have a dial, you picked it up and told the operator the number that you wanted.  My big sister's first job after high school was a telephone operator.
> 
> Cell phones were science fiction back then.
> 
> I can remember my grandmothers number from 80 years ago, but not my own from 5 years ago.


Yes I remember. You picked up the phone and the operator said "Number please".  And you could just ask for the time.  "Correct time please".  Wristwatches were something you got as a special present.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 14, 2020)

I was born and raised in South Philadelphia. I still remember the address and phone number. When ever I had to tell someone my phone number since it started with FU whoever I had to give it to laughed. FU was for Fulton.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 15, 2020)

Sure do, both of them.


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 16, 2020)

had same address and phone number from birth until i moved out after college.

i remember for a short time having a "party line".  phone number progressed from 5 digits to those numbers plus first 2 letters from another word.  mine went from 54391 to TR-54391 (TR for tremont).  then that changed to 87.  then the prefixes.

have had a few changes in area codes.

*starsong* mentioned having address and phone number pounded into my head.  made me think of something "young" people could not fathom.  we were lucky enough to experience 1-2 weeks vacation at the Jersey shore.  had a floor of one of those BIG, old-fashioned beach houses.  NO phones, but can't remember a time when we ever needed one.  we would go walk the boardwalk almost every night.  when we would pass the first aid building, an adult in the group would quickly point out that THAT was where to go if we got "lost".  we had to know that temporary address by heart.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 16, 2020)

I remember the address but not the phone number.


----------



## drifter (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes, I remember my addresses vut we never had a phone.


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes I do. Likely someone else has that phone number now, so I won't post it. My parents kept it when we moved, but after my dad passed in 1983, mom changed it for some reason I can't remember.

I don't live very far from the home in which I grew up. I could drive by it easily if I wanted to. It looks a lot different now, but it was 45 years ago when we moved. Looks like it's under renovation. Here a pic from the county tax database:


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes-it was across the street!There was no telephone.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes only lived in 2 homes during my childhood ....no phones,  both homes have been demolished and new homes built ..one was in what we called “out the south “ the other in Railway town
in a very isolated town/ city  with a population of 40.000


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes:
RD#2, Norwich, NY
Phone: 1 long ring and 2 short rings....our party line.


----------

